# Laughing Penguin



## emptypockets (Aug 13, 2009)

Here are two shots of a penguin that appears to be laughing. They're sort of funny shots that I thought you'd enjoy seeing. Please C&C!

1.






2.


----------



## ocular (Aug 13, 2009)

It doesn't really do anything for me. You may want to go back and get a wider shot, maybe of them doing something together or more bg...


----------

